# How Do I clean Red wrinkle intake plenums?



## GG33 (Aug 28, 2007)

Some advice need here please...

The red intake plenums on my F430 are looking a bit dirty, just general dust and dirt build up over a few years. The rest of the engine externals are good, but not sure of the best way to clean the wrinkle finish paint on the plenums. 
Also they are quite difficult to reach being a fair way into the engine bay.

Any recommendations would be appreciated:thumb:.

Cheers

GG33


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Slightly off the wall but on my GTA I use diluted APC and agitate with a hoof brush (yes, as in horses) for the hard to get places.

They look a lot like wheel cleaning brushes but are marginally stiffer and a lot cheaper - £1.20 IIRC from any tacks shop/agricultural supplier

https://goo.gl/images/Sx86kh

Peter


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd also think of softer brushes here to get into all the wrinkly stuff. I'm not sure how well the red coat sticks, so I'm not sure if you can go harder brush?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never done one, but I would try:

Weak APC in a handheld pressure sprayer
Long handled brush (radiator paintbrush, or small/medium wheel woolie) to agitate
Water spray in a handheld pressure sprayer to rinse off
Microfibre cloth wrapped around a stick (wheel woolie handle) to dry as much as you can, or a vacuum cleaner on 'blow'

I've got one of those handheld leaf blowers that I use on wheels, arches, engine bays and door shuts to push all the water out - they're pretty handy - about 15 quid on eBay.


----------

